# Would Like to Put a Fuel Valve on my Craftsman 24" Two Stage



## lo2e (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi all - just purchased a 24" two-stage Craftsman snowblower last winter after my old reliable Toro 521 finally gave up the ghost.

While overall the Craftsman has worked quite well, what is most annoying at the moment is not having a fuel valve on it. Has anyone added a fuel valve to theirs, and if so, which specific one did you add on?

I took the 521 completely apart and have lots of useable parts left over from it sitting around, including the fuel valve. Is there any reason why it wouldn't work to put that one on the Craftsman?

Thanks for any help and responses to this.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Nope, should work as long as the fuel lines are similar sizes.


The 1150 B&S engine I put on an old blower had a cutout for the fuel shutoff already so I picked up a B&S one to fit the exact spot. It's just up to you on where you place it, take into account that most are gravity fed carbs so you can't raise the line otherwise you'd run out of fuel when there's still some in the tank.


----------



## lo2e (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you, *notabiker*, I appreciate the info, I probably would be the one to raise up the fuel line and then wonder why it wasn't working. Sounds like you know me too well!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You should be able to use the one off the Toro. If you wanted to go new they are usually hanging on the wall at most big box stores in the lawn and garden area. Depending on the exact layout you might want a to use a 90 deg or 180 deg depending on how the hose routes. I recommend trying to suck through it before installation. I ordered a batch online and the first couple wouldn't shut off the fuel. It was winter and I was trying to fix a leaking carb. Installed one with freezing fingers and thought I was done only to find out next morning the tank emptied through the leaking carb. Second one same thing but at least I went out and checked so didn't spill all the fuel. Then I checked the valves by closing them and trying to suck through them and they all leaked.
Ended up spending about the same amount for the 5 or so on one good OEM B&S shutoff. Problem solved. Sometimes you get a deal on Amazon or Ebay and others .....

You also want to be careful about going low as that would be a good collection point for water from tank condensation.
.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've put a gasoline shutoff on virtually every machine I've rebuilt. I like to get an L shutoff. Cut the line where it comes out the bottom of the gas tank. Shorted the line as needed to make it fit, a couple of worm clamps and it's done.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

One caution about those fuel valves is that you do have to remember to turn them on when you want to run the engine. Otherwise the engine is very hard to start.

Of course *I* would never forget something so obvious....:angel:


----------



## lo2e (Jan 24, 2015)

WVguy said:


> On caution about those fuel valves is that you do have to remember to turn them on when you want to run the engine. Otherwise the engine is very hard to start.
> 
> Of course *I* would never forget something so obvious....:angel:


Haha, the last time I lost power and needed to start my portable generator I did exactly that - had no idea why it wouldn't start until I looked at the valve and did the Homer Simpson "D'oh!". My wife still gives me a hard time about it. :emoticon-south-park


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the 90 degree ones as well, right under the tank, on the snowblowers.
_____________

btw, I never ran one without turning on the shut-off …..  Yeah, right …. LOL But coming into the golden years, your allowed to do stuff like that.


----------

